# Stuck on How to Properly Prepare and Fix Window Trim



## tlovett1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello, I'm repainting window trim in a house. The current trim has cracks, holes, divots, brush marks, paint globs, etc. There were also a few tiny areas where paint flaked off.

I started by sanding the trim. However, as I started sanding more paint would flake off here and there. I started scraping at the paint with a paint scraper to get off the flakey paint, but the more I scrape/sand, the more paint comes off (see pictures attached). Under the white gloss is a pretty smooth grey layer (paint?) before the wood.

As this point I'm unsure what to do. Scraping off everything would take 8+ hours due to the contours of the trim. Bridging paint and non paint areas with joint compound would also take a ton of time and be nearly impossible to do well because of the contours of the trim.

My best idea at this point is just to get all obviously loose paint off, prime, and paint. Will that look terrible?

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like latex over oil. You can scrape that forever. We usually get it scraped to a point that would be easier to fill with the some wood filler. Prime with a good coat of coverstain where you stop scraping let it dry over night and fill. Make sure the customer knows the previous paint job did irreversible damage to their trim and you will do your best to make it look good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

